# Hibernate Tutorial: Starten einer HSQL DB- Verbindung



## Guest (4. Jul 2007)

Hy zusammen
Ich probiere momentan eine HSQL DB anzusteuern. In einem Hibernate tutorial steht, diese würde ganz einfach mittels eines befehls auf der commandozeile gehen:

java -classpath ../lib/hsqldb.jar org.hsqldb.Server

Leider erhalte ich diese Fehlermeldung:

Exception in thread "main" java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError: files\hsqldb\hsqldb/j
ar

Was ging schief?


----------



## Guest (4. Jul 2007)

Oops habe vergessen zu erwähnen, dass ich versucht habe die Bibliothek, wo sich HSQL Db befindet als Umgangsvariable zu setzen ohne Erfolg Wisst ihr vielleicht ob ich dieses Problem in Eclipse intern lösen kann ohne mittels der Commandline operieren zu müssen? Habe auch versucht dieses jar-File in die Enwicklungsdirectory zu verschieben, ohne Erfolg...


----------



## Rydl (5. Jul 2007)

schon mal versucht die jar einfach mal dem "build path" hinzuzufügen?


----------



## Guest (6. Jul 2007)

Habe das Problem gelöst. Java benötigt bei zu langen Directory Angaben, eine spezielle kurzform:

c:\programme

c:\progra~1

Und schon ist das Problem gelöst

Build Path habe ich schon gesetzt gehabt.


---> Ich bin ein Körper durch den Genialität fliesst. Zitat:Simpsons


----------



## cr4ch (6. Jul 2007)

Hi

Solltest du öfters mit der Eingabeaufforderung arbeiten, würde ich dir cygwin empfehlen

Gruss


----------



## HoaX (6. Jul 2007)

cygwin? powershell! ne bash oder der gleichen unter cygwin is der letzte krampf


----------



## kleiner_held (6. Jul 2007)

Anonymous hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Java benötigt bei zu langen Directory Angaben, eine spezielle kurzform ...


Definitv nicht, Java kann unter Windows mit langen Dateinamen umgehen und auch mit Leerzeichen in Dateinamen (Bei Konsolenaufrufen durch Verwendung von " ). Alles andere wäre auch extrem unlogisch, da Dateisystemzugriffe komplett von Betriebssytem abstrahiert werden. Welches Windows nutzt du? Höchsten bei Windows 95 kann ich mir noch Problem mit FAT Dateisystemen und langen Dateinamen vorstellen.
Außerdem passt diese Lösung ehrlich gesagt weder zur Fehlermeldung noch zum Java-Aufruf - sehr seltsam.


----------



## Gast (13. Jul 2007)

Ah mit "" habe ich es nicht probiert...  Cygwin muss ich mal ausprobieren!Gut wieder was gelernt! Danke schön!


----------

